# Strawberry



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

Tough day at the Berry. Did the jig thing at multiple locations all over the S.C. side. Only caught a couple. All really nice cutts, but was hoping to catch a lot more. Anyone else having good success?


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

no, not me. bounced around between chaplain point, chicken creek east and the ladders.
skunkville everywhere, along with some incredible rudeness at the ladders. i have never had someone walk between my poles and start casting, he even got tangled with one of my lines and got mad at me for using 2 poles....well, thats why i spend the extra money for a second pole permit.
i was using the old standby worm and marshmallow on one pole and rainbow powerbait on the other. not even a nibble.
but at least i was not just sitting at home.


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

we had a pretty good day we were trolling both down riggers and lead line found them in the deep water even brang some kokanees home for dinner,


----------



## Coach (Apr 23, 2009)

People seem to be getting more aggressive on the shore and by aggressive I mean stupid -)O(- Makes you want to stay in the boat.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

sfy2004 said:


> no, not me. bounced around between chaplain point, chicken creek east and the ladders.
> skunkville everywhere, along with some incredible rudeness at the ladders. i have never had someone* walk between my poles and start casting, he even got tangled with one of my lines and got mad at me for using 2 poles....*well, thats why i spend the extra money for a second pole permit.
> i was using the old standby worm and marshmallow on one pole and rainbow powerbait on the other. not even a nibble.
> but at least i was not just sitting at home.


Oh my !! that sorta thing should warrant a fine or a kick in the sugar lumps for sure.. **O** I really dont get some people are they that oblivious to their surroundings or do they just not give a crap.. :evil:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A few of us caught about 22 on the 11th in about 4 hours; nothing under 15". Mostly cutts but many very nice and fat bows too. Using Zekes and any kind of powerbait you can imagine floating about 24-36" off of the bottom in Chicken Creek west. Very fun trip and we were just amazed at the mass, caught 4 cutts around 21". We use single hooks and bend down the barb and still worked great.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Went up there to the Soldier Creek side this last Saturday. I caught one nice fat Cutt, buddy using lead line, almost all the way out with a red and gold Koke lure caught two Kokes (one really nice one) and a few rainbows. We did ok on smaller bows, caught the two kokes and my one cutt. Good day to be out. Next time I think I'm going to try and talk the guys into launching from the Berry side, since I know that side a little better. Did see some HUGE 'dads by the docks on the SC side.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

We caught a few while jigging as we were drifting around just outside haws point on Sat. They seemed to like a yellow colored 2" tube jig tipped with a crawler. We didnt have any chunks of minnow with us , but ill bet that would have been the best to tip it with. We did catch a bunch trolling with pop gear & a worm. The agressive fish seemed to be suspended in about 35 ft of water in a total of 70-90 feet of water. If you can get down to about 60 feet thats where the kokes will be hanging out. Im thinking about going back up this sat or sunday to try again for the kokes.


----------

